# Frank Klaus, The Art of In-Fightint



## lklawson (Nov 22, 2010)

I've started scanning in Klaus' "The Art of In-Fighting."

Very interesting.  Lots of photos.  

This is one of the most fragile books I've worked with to date.  I'm using extra care during the scanning process.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm all done scanning.

Now on to retouching pics and transcribing.

I've posted the advertisements from the back of the book to my facebook page.  Most are about boxing & sports but my favorite advert, from this 1919 published boxing manual, has nothing to do with sports at all.  PP80, the last advert.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/CBD-Western-Martial-Arts/147061672002258?v=photos&ref=sgm#!/album.php?aid=30737&id=147061672002258

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jan 4, 2011)

As always, I look forward to your work, Kirk. Thank you for your hard work!


----------



## lklawson (Jan 5, 2011)

Stickgrappler said:


> As always, I look forward to your work, Kirk. Thank you for your hard work!


Well, the holidays have slowed me down a bit, but I'm still at it.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 6, 2011)

lklawson said:


> I'm all done scanning.
> 
> Now on to retouching pics and transcribing.
> 
> ...


 
Who would have thought that they had those kind of adverts in 1919?  Looks like the same kind of thing in magazines today, just not as graphic though.


----------



## lklawson (Jan 6, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> Who would have thought that they had those kind of adverts in 1919?  Looks like the same kind of thing in magazines today, just not as graphic though.


Yeah.  I found the contrast (or lack thereof) startling.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

